# ういっす/おいっす



## adexx

Hi,
I hear ういっす/おいっす a lot, and I know these are used as some kind of greeting (in the morning, like おはよう?). But what do they really mean?

And is it polite to greet (older people) that way, as they sound somewhat casual to me?

By the way, is it ういっす/おいっす with the big or small い?


----------



## harunoyuki

Hi,

「おはようございます」→「おぁようございっす」→「おぁよ・・いっす」→
「おぁいっす」→「おういっす」→「ういっす」 
Slang word. 
I've never say.　　
They sound somewhat foreign language to me!！


----------



## Ocham

Don't greet any people that way. I'v never used it and rarely heard it around me. Some TV comedians sometimes say it.


----------



## Derselbe

Isn't is at least common at sports?
I made the experience that it's frequently used in sport clubs or circles. 
When one club member passed by the door where the rest of the team was excercising he would always say おっす　(or おいうっす idk).


----------



## adexx

Then, is it common to say "Gozaimasu" instead of the whole "ohayo gozaimasu" (especially at offices in the morning)?


----------



## Wishfull

adexx said:


> Then, is it common to say "Gozaimasu" instead of the whole "ohayo gozaimasu" (especially at offices in the morning)?



Yes. Sometimes.
I hear "zaimasu" or "zaimaasu" more often. 

At noon, or in the afternoon,
"kon-nichiwa"
"konchiwa"
"nchiwaa"
"chiwaa"

The abbriviating phrases are informal and for casual greeting.


----------



## harunoyuki

こんにちわ！　adexx, 
１．「ういっす 」「おいっす」　　　As Ocham says, recent vogue expression on TV
２．「おっす」　As Derselbe say, boys like to use this casual greeting　in sport clubs or circle. Not girls.
３．For common expression, as Wishfull explained.
４． You can say all day long "kon-nichiwa" to people whom you meet for the first time.　　Sympathetic for everyone.
I don't want someone talk to me 「ういっす 」「おいっす」「おっす」「Gozaimasu」.


----------



## wathavy

Derselbe said:


> Isn't is at least common at sports?
> I made the experience that it's frequently used in sport clubs or circles.
> When one club member passed by the door where the rest of the team was excercising he would always say おっす　(or おいうっす idk).


In my office there are two guys who are firm's official baseball players.
They daily use both on us. And we reply as if we were one of them.
They are fit for those guys.

There are 'Azahasu' = 'Arigatou gozaimaasu', also.

But one need close intimacy to them to use. Like other baseball players in the firm don't use these terms to us. Only the colleague who works together closely use them to me.
Cheers.


----------



## nekokillua

Isn't おっす - OSSU? 
Males use this frequently. It's like "roger!"

^^.


----------



## adexx

Thanks.
So, do you think a Japanese guy (young) would find it impolite if they hear it from a gaijin?


----------



## wathavy

adexx said:


> Thanks.
> So, do you think a Japanese guy (young) would find it impolite if they hear it from a gaijin?


It is not recommended unless you are proficient on Japanese.
Otherwise, this will hit higher score of your sense of humor as well as your knowledge on Japanese and culture, I guess.

I used to get big laugh out of some U.S. girl(s) whenever I say,
"There are big bunch of stuff sticking out o'the window, and, you see, that huge garbage dropped out frm'there, and we got stuck."
The girl did not stop laughing saying it's so mismatched that a Japanese speak as if he is her class mate back in States.
And of course I was not impressed.

So, if it fits too good sometimes the other end won't accept.
Too bad.


----------

